# LF: Flying Fox (Epalzeorhynchos Kalopterus)



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking for flying fox Epalzeorhynchos Kalopterus







The black line goes all the way to the tail, they develop black coloration on their fins with a white tip and they do not have a sucker mouth.

Please let me know if you have seen true flying foxes for sale.

I have only found these species or been told there's flying foxes somewhere to only find these ones.

Garra Taeniata or Garra cambodgiensis







Sometimes labled flying fox also known as false flying fox.
The line does not go to the end of the tail and they don't get black fins like the true flying fox and you can tell its a garra from the suction mouth similar to a carp or goldfish kind of mouth.

Crossocheilus reticulatus







Sometimes labled flying fox has silver body with black spot near tail.

Siamese algae eater








Chinese Algae Eater







Has sucker mouth sometimes people think they are Siamese algae eater.

website that IDs them in detail - Identifying Algae Eaters - Siamese Algae Eater, Garra Taeniata, Flying Fox & Chinese Algae Eater

I only want the true flying fox Epalzeorhynchos kalopterus.


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

where did you find the Crossocheilus reticulatus? Been looking for one since my died.


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

Haven said:


> where did you find the Crossocheilus reticulatus? Been looking for one since my died.


before I use to get them at fantasy aquatics but they have since closed,
I have sometimes seen them for sale on BC aquaria , 
and there was a fish auction about a month or so ago for the closing of fantasy aquatics and there was quite a bit of them there.
you should make a post on here looking for Crossocheilus reticulatus, I'm sure some people will have them


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

thanks and good luck!


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi,

I have one silver fying fox if you still want one.

AquaAddict


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

I do, but i need it to be 2.5 to 3 inches(or bigger). it's going into my 125 gallon Cichlid tank.
how much would you like for it?

sorry wishX didn't mean to hijack your thread.


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

no worries it just gives my post a free bump to the top,
I'm happy if you can find the fish you are looking for


----------



## AquaAddict (Dec 4, 2010)

It's approx. 2.5 inches and I have it my 65 gal. $15.00 would do.
However, if you have aggressive fish in that tank the bigger ones are also aggressive.

AquaAddict


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Not a great picture, however WishX is this the one you are looking for?

I saw it in the pet culture on no3 road Richmond Friday June 12. I think the price is 2/5.


----------



## WishX (Jun 12, 2012)

outsider said:


> Not a great picture, however WishX is this the one you are looking for?
> 
> I saw it in the pet culture on no3 road Richmond Friday June 12. I think the price is 2/5.


thank you very much good sir they do look like the ones I am looking for
I will go take a closer look myself thanks


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

You are welcome. 

It is at end of the right hand side of tanks. You should see them in one of tanks. They have 4 tanks that have different algae eaters.


----------

